# Dark circles around babys eyes?



## k1mb3rl3y

Baby is 3 weeks she has dark circles under her eyes blue/purple ish and a little on her eye lids. dont think ive noticed it before. Or i may not have noticed it before. Is it normal? looks kind of like if you were punched in the eye. Shes not blue around her mouth or anything.. Help! x


----------



## KatieB

It's often a sign they're overtired xx


----------



## mumoffive

Im not sure. In a baby so young i cant say ive ever noticed this. If you are worried maybe take your baby to the doctor? or speak to the health visitor? 
My dd is 4 and has quite dark circles sometimes under her eyes. I googled it once and it said it can be down to allergies? I think some children are just proned to have them tbh. Sorry i cant be more helpful!


----------



## shimmy

my lo has always had this when he hasn't been napping properly xx


----------



## leoniebabey

my LO gets these from time to time

does she sleep often/for long ? my LO usually gets them when he's not had much sleep although he's very pale skinned so it's very noticble on him!


----------



## Cookie1979

My son often has this, but I'm not surprised sometimes in a day he will only nap for about an hour tops...just refuses to sleep. I also wonder if its more noticeable because he's so fair. Definitely improved now he's older, but the little monkey still wont nap much...and has more energy than ever!


----------



## k1mb3rl3y

Went to see midwife becuse baby ended up with blue around her mouth this morning. Strangely the blue around her eyes had disappeared. Alls fine though the blue around her mouth is down to wind aparantly because shes feeding well and doesnt seem ill. No idea what was up with her eyes but thats gone now so no worries! Thanks x


----------

